# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  MM Bergen 2017

## Googol

Bergenin MM-kilpailut aloitetaan sunnuntaina joukkueaika-ajoilla. Jos UCI:n sivuilla olevat lähtölistat ovat lopulliset, joukkueita miehissä on 17 ja naisissa 9, joten ei ihan kauhean suosittu tapahtuma.

Muut aika-ajot ovat jonkinverran kumpuilevia, mutta miesten Eliten kisa päättyy 3,4 km pitkään keskimäärin noin 9 % jyrkkyiseen nousuun, jossa on kuulemma jopa 20 % pätkiä. Reitin pituus on kuitenkin vain surkeat 31 km.

Maantieajon ratkaisupaikka on 1,5 km pituinen reilun 6 % jyrkkyinen Lohimäki, mutta onko se tarpeeksi vaativa, vai päättyykö kisa massakiriin. Keli voi myös osallisena kilpailun vaikeuttamisessa.

Su 17.9.
13:05 Joukkueaika-ajo naiset
16:35 Joukkueaika-ajo miehet

Ma 18.9.
11:35 Aika-ajo naiset juniorit
14:05 Aika-ajo miehet U23

Ti 18.9.
12:35 Aika-ajo miehet juniorit
16:35 Aika-ajo naiset elite

Ke 19.9.
14:05 Aika-ajo miehet elite

Pe 21.9.
11:05 Maantieajo naiset juniorit
14:15 Maantieajo miehet U23

La 22.9.
10:30 Maantieajo miehet juniorit
14:30 Maantieajo naiset elite

Su 23.9.
11:05 Maantieajo miehet Elite

UCI Channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/ucichannel

----------


## Esa S

Mielellään saisi ainakin naisten kisa päätyä massakiriin, tai jonkin verran karsittuun sellaiseen. Lotta on parhaiten onnistunut kirissä, kun matkan varrella on jonkin verran mäkeä, ja porukka vähän pienempi ja isokokoisimmat kirinaiset on tipahtaneet.
Toki viime MM kisoissa oli lättytasainen reitti, ja sekin sopi, pari rotevampaa kirinaista oli vain nopeampia.

----------


## Miha

Mikä mahtaa olla Suomen joukkue täällä?

----------


## Googol

Naisjuniorit

PUSKALA Viivi (molemmat)

Miehet U23

HALME Sasu
HANNINEN Jaakko
KANERVA Joni

Kaikki maantielle

Miesjuniorit

JUNTUNEN Antti-Jussi
TASKINEN Julius

Molemmat maantielle

Naiset Elite

GRONDAHL Antonia
LEPISTO Lotta Pauliina
SAARELAINEN Sari
TORMANEN Rosa
VAINIONPAA Laura

Lotta ja Sari molemmat, muut maantie

Näin ainakin UCI:n alustavien listojen mukaan.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Tuo on ns pitkä lista. Törmänen ja Gröndahl eivät tulleet valituiksi .

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Lopullinen joukkue .

http://mailchi.mp/26919fab48eb/rjh59...3?e=b3f6d9f789

----------


## Googol

Naisten tempo ja maantie tulevat näköjään Areenasta ja ovat siten geoblokattuja UCI kanavalta.

----------


## Mattia

Onnittelut Lotalle.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Antti Träskelin kommentoi kisat.

----------


## villef

Eurosporttiko ei näytä kisoja?

Lähetetty minun Lenovo TB2-X30F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Googol

Eihän se ole moneen vuoteen näyttänyt.

----------


## Il ciclista di Roine

Mukavasti Ruotsin tärkein tv-kanava, *SVT1* näyttää shampionaatin suorana koko viikon - totesin olevan 15 sekunnin signaaliviive miesten sunnuntaisessa TTT:ssä.

Jos voit muokata conax-korttisi kanavapakettien sisältöä, ota SVT HD (720p) osaksi sitä.

Tällä puolella merta eletään yhä televisiopalvelussa kivikautta mt-pyöräilijäin vinkkelistä tarkasteltuna, noista Areenoista, Katsomoista ja Ruuduista huolimatta. Ei näy, eikä Selin hehkuta.

Itse toivoisin SVT:n lähetyksen olevan kaksikielinen - pistetään Pakkanen Tukholmaan!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Eurosport näyttää muualla euroopasss, mutta ei Suomessa vielä tällä kertaa.

----------


## Talisker

> Naisten tempo ja maantie tulevat näköjään Areenasta ja ovat siten geoblokattuja UCI kanavalta.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSSfi3cQadU toimi moitteetta tänään.

----------


## Laroute

Tänään tulee 16.25 alkaen YLE Areenassa selostamaton suora lähetys Naisten aika-ajosta. Itse katson sen selostettuna UCI-kanavalta. Suosittelen kuitenkin pitämään YLE Areenan lähetystä taustalla auki, jotta katsojamäärät nousisivat siedettävälle tasolle.

Jos ei katsojia siellä ole, niin tuskinpa YLEä kiinnostaa jatkossakaan kehittää pyöräilyn seurantaa. Eli, pieni taktikointi peliin ja YLE auki vaikka taustalle.

LISÄYS: Taisin välittää virheellistä tietoa, jos tuo UCI-kanava on blokattu pois käytöstä Ylen lähetyksen takia. Saapas nähdä.

No, näkyy UCI kanavakin.

----------


## ilmora

Ylen kuvanlaatu on ainakin itsellä paljon heikompi kuin UCI:n kanavan?

----------


## Mika A

Laiton jo Ylelle palautetta tästä (karhun-) "palvelusta".

Hups! Nyt kisa oli kuitenkin ilmestynyt YouTube:n listallekin ucicahannelille. Hetki sitten ei ollut? :Sekaisin:

----------


## Googol

Näköjään toimii UCI:n kanavakin. Onkohan unohtunut blokata. Geoblokkauslistassa on selvästi Finland (Women ITT and RR only). Noh, vaikka en tuosta UCI:n selostajasta niin kauheasti tykkääkään, niin on se vähän outoa katsoa ilman selostusta.





> Hups! Nyt kisa oli kuitenkin ilmestynyt YouTube:n listallekin ucicahannelille. Hetki sitten ei ollut?



Ainakin ennen geoblokatut videot ovat olleet näkyvissä, ne vain ovat ilmoittaneet, että ei ole saatavilla maassasi. Joten olisikohan video unohtunut laittaa kokonaan.

----------


## SSGT-92

Sari starttaa numerolla 40 ja Lotta numerolla 6 :https://d2o9doy8pqmlel.cloudfront.ne...-startlist.PDF

----------


## plr

Oliko Lotalla startissa juomapullo tempopuvun sisällä?

----------


## Teemu H

Joku pullo siellä on  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Radio taitaa olla

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Hups , ei ollukkaa. Pullo se o 😅

----------


## Sanna04

Ihmeen hiljaista täällä kisaspekulaatio. Tätä miesten tempoa katsoessa en oikein tiedä mitä ajatella. Jos omalle kohdalle sattuisi, että kauden tärkein tempo päättyy 3,5 kilometrin ihan kunnon ylämäkeen, niin en kyllä minäkään riemusta hyppisi, kuten Tony Martin Cyclingnewsille kertoi (http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tony...championships/). Toisaalta yleisölle tuo on enemmän kuin viihdyttävää, kuskit kuitenkin ajaa mäessä huomattavasti hitaammin kuin tasaisella 50+km/h vauhdilla ohi vilahtaessaan. Ja ainahan se on kivaa katsella kun maailman parhaat kärsii.. yleisöä tuolla on kuin hiihtokisoissa konsanaan, kyllä ne Norjassa osaa hyvät kisat järjestää oli laji mikä vaan.

----------


## Googol

Mikäköhän on, että muutama vuosi sitten Ponferradassa ehdotettiin samanlaista, eikä kelvannut. Se olisi vielä ollut siedettävän pituinenkin, eikä 31 kilometrin nysä. Mun mielestä tuossa saisi olla vielä 10 pannukakkutasaista kilometriä lisää tasapainottamassa ja tekemässä siitä normaalin pituisen.

----------


## Googol

Mukavan tasaista ennen viimeistä 10 ajajaa, mutta eiköhän Dumoulin tule ja murskaa.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

^ juu, näytti olevan ihan eri planeetalta kuin muut.

----------


## Jukka

Olihan kova veto Dumoulinilta! 

PS. Tää foorumisofta hukkasi taas äsköisen viestin johonkin...

----------


## kauris

https://youtu.be/w-GML5NE_LQ

Kunnon otteet poliisilla.

Melko tehokkaita olivat myös Vueltassa tänä vuonna.

----------


## Munarello

Yhteislähtöspekulointi käyntiin. Rataprofiili alla. Varmaankin esim Lotalle turhan tuima töppyrä kiivettäväksi kahdeksaan kertaan?

----------


## Sanna04

Seuraako kukaan U19-maantiekisaa? Tosiaan mielenkiintoinen tilanne menossa, alamäessä karkuun ajoi Emma Cecilie Norsgaard Jorgensen, joka on vahva aika-ajaja ja voitti 2016 Tanskan mestaruuskisoissa maantiellä naisten elitessä Amalie Dideriksenin (ja liittyy muuten Biglaan ensi vuodeksi). No, ero näyttää supistuvat nyt jo 10 sekuntiin ja nyt tulikin jo kiinni. 12 kilometriä oli irti. Youtuben chätissä epäilevät, että kaveri vain testasti pystyykö vikalla kiekalla lähteä irti mäessä ja ajaa maaliin asti  :Leveä hymy:  Näyttäisi onnistuvan, ei kovin väsyneeltä tuon hatkan jälkeen vielä näytä. Viivi Puskala on myös hyvin mukana porukassa, ajaa tuossa top20 paikkeilla koko ajan. Porukka on harventunut jo ihan vaan sillä, että ajetaan kovaa eikä välttämättä edes isketä.

----------


## Sanna04

Toisella kierroksella neljästä mäessä porukka hajosi palasiin, kärkeen muodostui reilu 20 kuskin porukka. Nähdäkseni Viivi ei ole enää siinä porukassa.

----------


## Sanna04

Pääjoukko yhdessä taas ja Viivi lienee mukana jälleen? 42 km maaliin.

----------


## Sanna04

Kolmannelle kierrokselle mennään, 40 ajajaa pääjoukossa, mukana myös Viivi! Seuraavaan pienempään porukkaan eroa noin puoli minuuttia.

----------


## NoNo

Hyvin näkyi Viiviltä mäki nousevan !

----------


## Sanna04

Nyt ne päästää aika-ajon maailmanmestarin maanantailta karkuun... Italian Elena Pirronen. Takaa-ajavassa porukassa reilu kymmenen kuskia, Viivi jäänyt taaempaan porukkaan.

----------


## M. Rontti

> Mikä mahtaa olla Suomen joukkue täällä?



Tästä ei tainnutkaan olla vielä mainintaa tässä ketjussa, mutta Suomi sai sittenkin edustuksen myös miesten Eliteen.  :Hymy: 

https://www.satakunnankansa.fi/urhei...deo-200409873/

----------


## Sanna04

13 kilometriä maaliin, Pirrone 17 sekuntia edellä takaa-ajajia. On alkanut sataa ja on liukasta. Pirronen takana 15 kuskin porukka, josta yksittäisiä irtiottoyrityksiä, mutta ei organisoitua takaa-ajoa. Viivi viimeiselle kierrokselle lähdettäessä yli 2 min kärkeä perässä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Hymiön vuoksi ehdin jo luulla että kyseessä on ns. huumorijuttu, mutta tämähän on ihan mainio asia ja hieno kruunu Matti Mannisen kaudelle. Juttukin on moitteettomasti kirjoitettu. Pori näköjään rules OK!

----------


## plr

> Kunnon otteet poliisilla.



Juoksuvauhti putosi nollaan aika lyhyellä matkalla. Juuri nämä reitillä juoksevat ovat ne, jotka aiheuttavat pahimmat vaaratilanteet. Hyvä, että otetaan pois.

----------


## Sanna04

Onko joku bongannut Jonia tai Jaakkoa U23-ryhmästä? Mukana vielä varmasti ovat kun vauhti on vasta tuollaista lämmittelyä, mutta mietin vaan etsiäkö sieltä sitä Suomen retropaitaa vai onko heillä kenties joku takki tms. päällään?

----------


## kuovipolku

Ruotsin viiden ajajan vahvuisessa joukkueessa mukana oleva ja tämän vuoden mestari Sara Penton arvioi huomista kisaa ja sen ennakkosuosikkeja: http://www.cykelwebben.se/bergen-201...nas-linjelopp/

Penton on sitä mieltä että Lotta Lepistöä saattavat jo molemmat ajetut startit painaa eikä reittikään ole sopiva, ellei Lotta sitten ole onnistunut hankkimaan jostain mäkijalkoja. (No, me voimme puolestamme olla sitä mieltä että ajosilmällä ja taktisella kypsyydellä voi olla osuutta siihen ketkä ovat mukana vielä loppuratkaisuja tehtäessä.)

Hollannin ja Italian joukkueet tulevat paljolti sanelemaan kilpailun kulun. (Tämä lienee melkoinen itsestäänselvyys, mutta hyvä pitää mielessä että käytännössä kaikki muut ovat vähän niin kuin villin kortin saaneita joukkueita WT-tason kisassa.)

PS Lotan lisäksi oma suosikkini on Coryn Rivera.

----------


## Sanna04

Nyt löytyi ainakin toinen suomalaiskuski. Joutui hetki sitten pysähtymään kun etuviistosta kaatui kaveri hitaasta vauhdista ja keilasi edellä menneet nurin. Ei kuitenkaan jalkakosketusta enempää joutunut pysähtymään.

----------


## TurboKoo

Jaakko näkyy porukassa noin puolenvälin paikkeilla. Jonia en ole bongannut.

----------


## TurboKoo



----------


## villef

Mistäs tätä voisi kattoa? ES ei näytä, SVT ei näytä tämän päivän kisoja, mutta UCI YouTube blokkaa pois kun Ruotsissa näyttää kansallinen TV..

Lähetetty minun Lenovo TB2-X30F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sanna04

Ootko siis Suomessa? Kyl mulla Uci channel näkyy enkä oo mitään erikoisjippoja tehnyt.

----------


## TurboKoo

Molemmat miehet mukana porukassa tosin ihan perällä.

----------


## villef

> Ootko siis Suomessa? Kyl mulla Uci channel näkyy enkä oo mitään erikoisjippoja tehnyt.



En, vaan Ruotsissa..

Lähetetty minun Lenovo TB2-X30F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OJ

Voi pylly! Duunin interwebs on proxylla jenkkien kautta, eli ei nay kisa youtubesta. Olis pitany ottaa saikkua!

----------


## TurboKoo

> En, vaan Ruotsissa..
> 
> Lähetetty minun Lenovo TB2-X30F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Pystytkö katsomaan SVT playn kautta?

----------


## villef

> Pystytkö katsomaan SVT playn kautta?



SVT ei jostain syystä näytä tänään mitään eikä mies junnuja.. nyt löysin jonku piraatin kautta Tanskan kakkosen..

Lähetetty minun Lenovo TB2-X30F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TurboKoo

Jaakko ainakin yhä mukana porukan perällä  kun matkaa maaliin on kaksi kierrosta.

----------


## Mattia

Joni menny pahasti katolleen (?).

----------


## villef

Jaakko ajo hienon kisan! Harmi jos Joilla tuollaista epäonnea. Toivottavasti ei mitään vakavaa..

Lähetetty minun Lenovo TB2-X30F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OJ

Knoppitietoa tahan valiin. Belgia ei ole voittanut amatoorien maailmanmestaruutta sitten Eddy Merckxin mestaruuden vuonna 1964.

----------


## OJ

Ai aatana! Nayttaa Joni Kanervan lipat aika pahalta. 

Todella pahalta näyttävä video Jonin  kaatumisesta https://www.facebook.com/cogsandpunc...79554519083477

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Ai aatana! Nayttaa Joni Kanervan lipat aika pahalta.



Ei ikinä huoltoauton rattiin toi idiootti. Peiliin pitää aina katsoa huoltoletkassa

----------


## OJ

Onks Joni kondiksessa?

----------


## plr

http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...m-kilpailuissa

"Kanervan solisluu ja kylkiluita on murtunut. Lisäksi hänellä on ruhjeita eri puolilla kehoa."

----------


## Köfte

Videosiivu aiheesta, ei kivaa nähtävää.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAjvMh8SK6c

----------


## Googol

> Ei ikinä huoltoauton rattiin toi idiootti. Peiliin pitää aina katsoa huoltoletkassa  😡😡



Eli jarrut pohjaan ja Kanerva takaikkunasta läpi? Ei kai tuossa voi muuta kuin joko jarruttaa tai väistää. Mielestäni Kanerva lähti juuri ohittamaan, joten kuskin on vaikea havainnoida, onko vielä takana vai vieressä, varsinkin kun välillä on katsottava eteenkin. Jos jarruttaa ja on vielä takana, varma kolari. Jos väistää ja on jo sivulla, varma kolari. Ei sillä että mulla olisi kokemusta huoltoletkassa ajosta kummassakaan roolissa, mutta tuollainen nyt vaan odottaa tapahtumistaan, kun ajetaan peräkontissa kiinni. Voi olla että kuski katsoi tai sitten ei katsonut, ja näki tai ei nähnyt, mutta vaikeasti vältettävä kolari joka tapauksessa.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Eli jarrut pohjaan ja Kanerva takaikkunasta läpi? Ei kai tuossa voi muuta kuin joko jarruttaa tai väistää. Mielestäni Kanerva lähti juuri ohittamaan, joten kuskin on vaikea havainnoida, onko vielä takana vai vieressä, varsinkin kun välillä on katsottava eteenkin. Jos jarruttaa ja on vielä takana, varma kolari. Jos väistää ja on jo sivulla, varma kolari. Ei sillä että mulla olisi kokemusta huoltoletkassa ajosta kummassakaan roolissa, mutta tuollainen nyt vaan odottaa tapahtumistaan, kun ajetaan peräkontissa kiinni. Voi olla että kuski katsoi tai sitten ei katsonut, ja näki tai ei nähnyt, mutta vaikeasti vältettävä kolari joka tapauksessa.



Se etummainen auto veti liinat kiinni, kun toinen auto oli takaluukussa . Olishan siinä ollut vaarana vetää takaluukkuun Jonillakin, jos sen edessä oleva olisi jarruttanut, mutta näytti olevan kyllä rinnalla jo.
Ja kyllä rengasrikosta tulee radioon tieto. Niin ettei tämä voinut ola mikään yllätys kummallekaan autolle . Joukkueen nimi ja kilpailijan numero sanotaan tuomarin toimesta aina, jacse kuuluu kaikkiin autoihin. Toi takimmainenkin siis tiesi, että kohta pysähdytään .
No tälle ei mitään voi, mutta jospa seuraavalle.
Ja pyöräilijöille aina sanotaan, että vasemmalta ohi. Huoltoautot jättää siihen tilaa. Ei koskaan oikealta .

----------


## paaton

Oliko niin, että etummainen huoltoauto oli ottamassa kyytiin tuota kiekkoa ja jarrutti tämän vuoksi vauhdin nolliin ihan yllättäen. Todella typerää toimintaa. Takana tulevan huoltoauton kuskilla oli tosi lyhyt aika reagoida tilanteeseen. 

Omasta mielestäni näiden videoiden jakamisen kanssa saisi olla vähän tarkempana, ennenkuin on tietoa miten pyöräilijälle kävi.

----------


## Googol

Joo, etummainen olisi tietysti voinut ennakoida/ilmoittaa aikeistaan paremmin. Ja takimmainen tajuta, että etummainen aikoo pysähtyä. Mutta kun tilanne syntyi, kolari oli melko todennäköinen.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Oliko niin, että etummainen huoltoauto oli ottamassa kyytiin tuota kiekkoa ja jarrutti tämän vuoksi vauhdin nolliin ihan yllättäen. Todella typerää toimintaa. Takana tulevan huoltoauton kuskilla oli tosi lyhyt aika reagoida tilanteeseen. 
> 
> Omasta mielestäni näiden videoiden jakamisen kanssa saisi olla vähän tarkempana, ennenkuin on tietoa miten pyöräilijälle kävi.



Samaa mieltä .

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Ketä nää ylen arenan selostajat on?

----------


## Pekka L

Kommentaattori on Antti Träskelin, turkulaistunut porilainen Chebici Iskun (ex) kilpakuski.

----------


## Köfte

> Oliko niin, että etummainen huoltoauto oli ottamassa kyytiin tuota kiekkoa ja jarrutti tämän vuoksi vauhdin nolliin ihan yllättäen. Todella typerää toimintaa. Takana tulevan huoltoauton kuskilla oli tosi lyhyt aika reagoida tilanteeseen. 
> 
> Omasta mielestäni näiden videoiden jakamisen kanssa saisi olla vähän tarkempana, ennenkuin on tietoa miten pyöräilijälle kävi.



Anteeksi. Pahoittelut tapahtuneesta; käsitys kuitenkin oli jo ei-hengenvaarallisesta tasosta
aikaisempien kommenttien pohjalta, itse en ollut nähnyt tapahtumaa, joten kaivoin esille.
Tarkoitus ei ollut aiheuttaa mielipahaa/närkästystä, ainoastaan selventää tapahtuman kulkua.
My Bad, myönnän toki erheeni.

----------


## villef

Onkos Laura vielä mukana kun en sitä ole nähnyt pitkään aikaan?

Lähetetty minun Lenovo TB2-X30F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OJ

Jos kuski peesaa autoletkaa ja ajaa auton perään kun auto jarruttaa, niin silloin menee kuskin piikkiin. Toi Kanervan keilaaminen menee autokuskin piikkiin. Tunkkipuolikas se tossa jo selvittelikin huoltoautoletkan protokollaa.

----------


## OJ

Nyt on naisten kisassa Suomi keulilla ja hännillä. Toivottavasti tänään nassahtaa.

----------


## Googol

DNF näyttäisi olevan tuloksissa Lotalle.

----------


## ejex

Selkävaiva, tieto autosta

----------


## Köfte

^ Harmillista, toivottavasti hoidettavissa.

----------


## NoNo

Matti irtiotossa mukana, olisko 10 kuskia kaikkiaan. Tulee pitkä ja hikinen iltapuhde.

----------


## bluebike

Katsottuani muutaman kisan viimeiset kierrokset tulee mieleen reitistä jotaikin asioita. 

- Lohi-mäki on varsinaista piilo sponsorointia.

- Reitin mäki ei ole vain lohimäki, vaan kierroksen alkupuoli on vähän ylös-alas-ylös-alas-ylös-ylös. 
Eka kerroilla selostajatkin erehtyivät luulemaan jo edellistä nousuja lohi-mäeksi.
Siis lohi-mäkeä edeltää nousu ja "tasainen", mutta ei mainittavaa palautumisjaksoa(right?).

- Siksi tuskin kukaan pääsee viimeisellä kerralla lomi-mäkeen kunnolla palautuneena. 

- Yksinkään aikasempi kisa ei ole päättynyt massakiriin (vaikka lähellä on ollut). 

- Vaikka mäen päältä on noin 10km maaliin,  voi 20 sekunnin aikaero riittää.  Muutama
kilometri lähes pelkkää alamäkeä auttaa.

- Nousukykyisten kirimiesten ongelma on, että apumiesten kerääminen mäen jälkeen
voi kestää liikaa aikaa, koska  luultavasti pääjoukko on mäen päällä pieninä palasina viimesellä kierroksella.

----------


## ilmora

Hienoa nähdä Manninen irtiotossa ja Bergen... Tunnelma kyllä kohdillaan maisemien kera. Sitä jo toivoo itse olevansa tuolla. Tekee oman lenkille lähdön vaikeaksi.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ejex

DNS neljännen kiekan jälkeen

----------


## zander

Kukapa muu kuin Sagan! Ei paljo ukkoa kisan aikana näkynyt. Hieno tunnelma Bergenissä. lopun kameroiden pimentyminen oli ikävä.

----------


## justus6969

HYVÄ! Psyykkas vaan muita

----------


## Teemu H

Kukapa muu  :Leveä hymy: 

Aikamoinen latistus meinasi tulla, monen tunnin seurannan jälkeen kolmella viimeisellä kilometrillä ei olekaan enää kuvaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Munarello

Onko tiedossa syytä Matin keskeytykselle?

Oli kyllä boogiewoogien täyteinen viimeinen reilu kolmekymppiä!  :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> Kukapa muu kuin Sagan! Ei paljo ukkoa kisan aikana näkynyt.



Petteri sanoi itsekin haastattelussa, että viisi kilometriä ennen maalia vaikutti että se meni jo. Mutta sitten kärki tulikin vielä kasaan.

Olisiko jopa joukkueenjohtajatasolla arvioitu viimeisen nousun tärkeys vähän yläkanttiin. Olisihan se ollut ratkaiseva jos kärjestä olisi irronnut juuri sopivan kokoinen 4-5 ajajan ryhmä. Viimeiset kilometrit oli pääasiassa niin leveää ja rullaavaa että pääjoukolla oli mahdollisuus käyttää isoa rintamaa. Kristoff taisi paikallisena haistaa loppuratkaisut hyvin kun pääsi kokeilemaan omaa vahvuuttaan parhaaseen mahdolliseen paikkaan viimeisen mutkan jälkeen, mutta eihän se riitä jos paikalla on myös Sagan.

On se kova. Kolme putkeen ja vielä selkeästi erilaisilla reiteillä. Toki kaikki on olleet yleisosaajalle sopivia, mutta kuitenkin.

----------


## Köfte

> On se kova. Kolme putkeen ja vielä selkeästi erilaisilla reiteillä. Toki kaikki on olleet yleisosaajalle sopivia, mutta kuitenkin.



Tuohon ei ole lisättävää, vaikka en fanita. Arvostus kyllä nousee.

----------


## ejex

[QUOTE=Munarello;2710988]Onko tiedossa syytä Matin keskeytykselle?

Ei ole, mutta irtiotossa olleista kukaan ei tullut maaliin. Järjestäjäthän noukkivat pois liikaa jääneet joka kierroksella, ettei tulisi varvauksia.

----------


## r.a.i

Juu, vähän kyllä vitutti, että Sagan voitti mutta ei voi mitään. Tulipahan vähän hyvitystä siitä Tourilta pois potkimisesta. Jännä loppu oli kyllä kisassa...

----------


## carp

Tässä helikopterikuvaa viimeisiltä kilometreiltä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaJGAboivHk

Hienot kisat verrattuna viime vuoden Dohaan. Katsojia oli Bergenissä ilmeisesti jopa 100 000.

----------


## bluebike

Miesten kisan lopputulokset ovat kuka-on-kuka lista "moderneista" sprinttereistä, jotka eivät läkähdy heti pienen mäen tultua. 
Aikaseimmin Oscar Freire oli tämän tyylin "prototyyppi", mutta nykyään heitä löytyy jo iso nippu (Sagan, Matthews, GVA, Kristoff, Trentin,Gaviria). 
Tasamaa sprittereillä (Canvendish, Kittel) ei olisi ollut tilaa näissä, eikä kovin usein muissakaan MM-kemuissa (eika kai ensin vuoden kisakaan mikään helppo tule olemaan).

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Tapaus Kanervaan vielä . Argentiinan auto ja kaveri häipyi paikalta. Poliisi sitten löysi lopulta.

----------


## PanuV

> Juu, vähän kyllä vitutti, että Sagan voitti mutta ei voi mitään. Tulipahan vähän hyvitystä siitä Tourilta pois potkimisesta. Jännä loppu oli kyllä kisassa...



Mua ei kyllä v-tuta yhtään, että Petteri voitti. Mies on parasta, mitä pyöräilylle on tapahtunut viimeisten vuosien aikana!!! Respektiä sataa eri puolilta Schurterista Sir Wiggoon. Wiggon instan kommentti on aika tyhjentävä: This man is currently bigger than the sport, look after him carefully. Taisi sisältään pienen vinkin TDF suuntaan :Vink:

----------


## Huoleton

Olipa hieno loppu tolla kisalla. Hienoa oli että Alaphilippe iski ja melkein onnistu, Norjalainen melkein voitti ja Sagan voitti.
Kenen vaan noista voitto olis ollu hyvä juttu mutta ehkä paras näin että Sagan sai kolmannen putkeen ja maantiepyöräilyssä on mukana entistä rankempi superstara. Superstarat antaa kuitenkin parempaa tarttumapintaa asiaan vihkiintymättömille.
Norjalaisen pärjääminen oli tietty kiva kotikisassa.

----------


## jarit

Tuossa on esitettynä Saganin sijoittuminen ja ajo viimeisten kilometrien helikopteri kuvassa.
https://youtu.be/ZS2rw1G95u8

----------


## ilmora

Saganin voitto oli kyllä mukava kompensaatio TdF-sotkuista.

----------

